# Chicago - looking for group



## wgreen (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi, all -- I'm currently DMing a 3.5e group in Wrigleyville, and am looking for another group to join as a player.  I miss sitting on the other side of the DM screen sometimes.  So, please drop me a line if your group has an open spot!  I'm at soulbro42@yahoo.com -- or just reply here.  Thanks!

-Will


----------



## thalmin (Jul 1, 2005)

Why not sign up for the Chicago GameDay , and come on out to the burbs for the day. You'll get a chance to play for the day, but more important you will meet other Chicago area gamers. Hopefully you will be able to find a new group this way.
BTW, you should hook up with sojourn2k in this thread


----------

